# 5th Month Video Review (recurve)



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Did I post in the wrong area? I got some feedback from another source, so maybe that's enough to experiment with for now.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

Does not look like you are 'expanding' on the shot like most top end Recurve archers do. Since you are not 'expanding' at the shot, the bow is not 'falling' away from you. I also notice that you are drawing the bow then moving your head. 99% of them are not moving their head at all. Their head is still and focused on the target and they draw the bow to their face/anchor points. Granted they are using clickers and long stabilizer systems, but the fundamentals are the same. Do not grip the bow at/after the shot. Use a finger sling and let the bow fall.

Go to Youtube and look for the 'World Archery TV channel. They have the best archers from around the world shooting. The Koreans are very very very good when they show up they are scary! I do not recall many of them having any quirky form or release habits like say in Compound does.


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

You may want to try posting in the FITA forum section. Lot of recurve coaches and shooters there.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I'm actually using a clicker. A recent addition.

I'm not sure what it really feels like to "expand" through the shot yet. I do know that I was holding for too long.

Yeah, I don't like the way I was lifting my chin to get to anchor. Another person pointed out that my drawing elbow was too low at the start of the draw. Working on that now. (He said more back muscle would be used if my elbow started higher.) There also seems to be a connection between that and the need to lift my chin after the draw. (I have screen shots of Brady Ellison compared to me as an example, but the "image" button is greyed out.)

My bow balances straight up just about. I don't think I'm grabbing it...much. There have been times when I forgot to secure the sling or it came loose and I ended up dropping the bow. (Not my current bow.) 

In the video I had two fingers tucked and two across the riser, thumb pointing forward. I had a sling attached to my thumb, around the riser, between my fingers, then around my wrist. After the video was shot, I switched to tucking three fingers with only my index finger across the riser. That seemed to work better. Much better than wrapping all my fingers around the bow like I was doing a short time ago.

Yeah, I've been watching Olympic archery and some recurve field archery. Good stuff. I just never had video of my self before for comparison.

(Got the "image" button now.)


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

ceallred said:


> You may want to try posting in the FITA forum section. Lot of recurve coaches and shooters there.


Right. After I make some adjustments and shoot another video, I'll post in the FITA section.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Notice how straight Brady's bow arm is compared to yours. It's a lot harder to consistently bend an arm than it is to consistently straighten it.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Huntinsker said:


> Notice how straight Brady's bow arm is compared to yours. It's a lot harder to consistently bend an arm than it is to consistently straighten it.


Yes. I'll work on that, but my arms also seem to have an odd angle to them, too. I did see that Brady extends his bow arm before even raising the bow.


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Just worked on my draw a little. Any better or worse? Eyes closed during the draw. If you listen closely you should be able to hear the clicker. I had to move the clicker position because my draw is longer now. Maybe 1/2" longer!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

You have quite a lot of things going on with your form. Initially, my first impression, is that some of these issues (like your colapsing bow shoulder) may be caused by your being overbowed slightly. Since you're going to be getting more formal lessons, I do not wish to recommend too many things that may not be inline with your instructor as he/she is able to perform the best evaluation being face to face. But I will also not leave you hanging...

I would recommend that you use your finger sling even when practicing let downs only as you are still gripping the bow even with your 3-fingers fingers curled into the riser. Your index finger grabs the front of the bow in anticipation of the release every time.

Secondly, you're not achieving a good, repeatable anchor at all. Currently, you're bringing the string down from somewhere above the arrow into a semi-anchor that is focused on your nose and then just opening your fingers to loose the arrow resulting in a very flat follow through. 

Ideally, when at full draw, the point of your elbow should be ablet 4-5 degrees above the horizontal plane of the arrow (when arrow is parallel to the ground) with the back of your thumb joint seated into the back of your jaw bone with the string lightly touching the tip of your nose. So, to do this, draw the bow slightly low and away from your face, then bring the string up to your face and inward into your anchor by raising your draw elbow and arching it around toward your back so that your forearm is inline with the arrow. This positioning will greatly assist in the initiation and transfer of the bow's weight to the back muscles allowing for a crisper (not flat) execution.

Here's a frontal pic of Brady's anchor that shows what I'm talking about:
View attachment 1965526


And another from an unknown archer: 
View attachment 1965527


Ask your instructor to assist you with developing a repeatable shot sequence and setting up an initial practice routine.

Good luck!!


----------



## shuumai (Nov 23, 2013)

Great feedback. Thanks. 



montigre said:


> your colapsing bow shoulder may be caused by your being overbowed slightly.


I will make certain that my limbs are set to their minimum rating of 34# at 28". The only other option is to use my old 28# Samick Polaris.

In my first set of videos I was intentionally lowering my bow shoulder. It was an attempt to lengthen my draw length. I found that when the shoulder rose, the draw length decreased. Usually after I get tired after like 90 minutes. However, using the new drawing method, my draw length is the same or longer without consciously manipulating my shoulder. (I think lowering my shoulder also led to the bend in my bow arm, which I think I've "straightened" out.) 



montigre said:


> ...the back of your thumb joint seated into the back of your jaw bone with the string lightly touching the tip of your nose.


I used to get the thumb behind the jaw when anchoring at the corner of my mouth using my old bow. Now I try to get my thumb knuckle behind my neck muscle (sternocleidomastoid) and the tip of my pinky in front of it. Something I read from Coach Kisik Lee. I'm not sure if I'm doing it correctly or not. 

About the string on the nose... One thing I'm not sure of is what happens after the string is on the nose. As I continue to pull back on the string to get through the clicker, do I just pull the string more firmly against my nose? (The clicker position is probably off to begin with.)



montigre said:


> So, to do this, draw the bow slightly low and away from your face, then bring the string up to your face and inward into your anchor by raising your draw elbow and arching it around toward your back so that your forearm is inline with the arrow.


Now that's perfectly clear to me. Just need to make it a habit.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

shuummai,
On your follow thru - 
Getting to anchor is one thing, but following thru is another. Make sure that upon reaching anchor that the back tension never stops. Back tension goes from an external movement to an internal movement. The draw hand should be almost like a claw in the set up position. This will will let you remain relaxed in the forearm/bicep and let relaxing or refusal to hold the string release. With growing internal back tension/expansion you will get the relaxed follow though needed.

I have a great PDF I can send you in a drop box format that really goes into detail on set up and execution (BEST- Biomechanically Efficient Shooting Technique). Just PM me your email and I will send it to you.

Later


----------

